

Ask HN: wireless interference company name? - Selfcommit

There was a few great articles on HN about a company creating wireless technology that THRIVES on interference.<p>They are setting up test networks in NYC and on the West coast.<p>I can&#x27;t remember their name - but I think it was based on greek or roman god?<p>Anyone recall?
======
pbhjpbhj
[http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=wireless+technology+that+THRIVES+on...](http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=wireless+technology+that+THRIVES+on+interference).

Artemis, eg
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817730)

